# Birdcell Facial Analysis and why he's destined for a life of invoulantry celibacy



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

TLDR: INDIAN MOGS THE SHIT OUT OF THIS GUY BY MARGIN.
BIRDCEL IS SUB-5. THE INDIAN IS MTN, CAN PUSH HTN IF HE WANTS

@Birdcell 
LITTLE BITCH I SHOWED YOU MERCY AGAINST THE INDIAN, AND YOU TURN AROUND AND ACT LIKE THIS???? MOTHERFUCKER! DON'T WORRY AFTER THIS, YOU WON'T EVEN NEED TO KEEP YOUR ACCOUNT HERE, BECAUSE I'M ABOUT TO BREAKDOWN YOUR UGLY ASS FACE, ANGLE FOR ANGLE, RATIO TO FUCKING RATIO YOU UNEVOLVED APE!!!!

Let's Go!!!

Starting with the front profile.

I WILL BE USING CAUCASIAN RATIOS AND ANGLES, ONLY BECAUSE GORRILLAS ARE TOO DANGEROUS TO MEASURE AND STUDY, AND YETIS AREN'T REAL.








I'D PAY THOUSANDS TO SEE THE MOTHER OF A FACE LIKE THIS.

Ok ok...time to get started. (I'm using green because there will be a FUCK TON of numbers)

FWHR: 2.12
Midface Ratio: 1.06
ESR: 43%(DAMN NIGGA) .91 eyes apart.
Chin to Philtrum: 2.30 (My own Chin to Philtrum is 2.45. WHEN YOU SLEEP TONIGHT REMEMBER YOU GOT CHIN HEIGHT MOGGED BY A BLACK MAN.)
Mouth to Nose: 1.75 (This is extremely feminine and caused by a shit nose...and you'll never guess who has a shit nose)
Zygomatic to Bigonial Width: 86% (This looks good on paper, but now you can start to really sense the issue this causes in his face. NARROW ASS JAW FOR ZYGOS LIKE THAT BITCH)
Upper to Lower Lip: 1.13 (WOW)
Bitemporal to Zygos: 77%(THE IDEAL IS 88 - 99%. I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE TO BEGIN)
Facial 3rds: (TOP IS THE SMALLEST, YOUR MIDDLE IS THE LONGEST HOLY SHIT HOW DID THIS HAPPEN, BUT IT GETS WORSE. YOU'RE SMALLES BEING THE LOWER 3RD. GOD HATES YOU)
Total FWHR: 1.29(The ideal being 1.3 - 1.4. NO MM FOR YOUR SKULL BITCH)

NOW THAT I'VE ASSESED HIS FRONTAL, THE REAL SHIT IS IN HIS SIDE, AND DON'T WORRY I'LL BE DOING MUCH MORE THAN RATIOS. LIKE I SAID I'M BREAKING DOWN EVERY.FUCKING.FEATURE.





FOR FUCKS SAKE.....ONCE AGAIN....I WANT TO SEE YOUR MOTHER.

Gonial Angle: 98.2° (Ideal is 110 - 124.9) (GOT DAMN LIL BOY YOU MAKE CAVILL LOOK NORMAL)
Nasofrontal Angle: 108.8° (Ideal 115-130) (Just one of the many ways you're deformed)
Nasal Angle: 82.6° (Ideal being 103-113) (SHIT!!!!!!!!!)
Nasolabial Angle 102.9° (Ideal being 90 - 98.5) (YOUR NOSE IS FUCKED...AND YOU'RE STUCK WITH IT)
IM DONE WITH YOUR NOSE, POINTLESS I CAN JUST LOOK AT THE SHIT AND TELL YOU IT'S DEFORMED.
Facial Convexity: 172.4° (Ideal is 165°) (Just WOW ALL THAT FORWARD GROWTH AND STILL UGLY)
Total Facial Convexity: 141.8° (Ideal being 136-139°)(OVER)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
YOU GET THE POINT HE'S FUCKING DEFORMED, THIS COULD'VE WENT ON FOREVER.

TIME FOR YOUR FEATURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eye Area-
Canthal Tilt: Negative one eye Neutral in the other(CAN'T EVEN HAVE SYMMETRICAL EYES)
Canthus Definition: 404
Eyebrows: You did it, these are your only good features.
Eye Hooding: Too Much, can't see his lashes + his hooding is negative AND assymetrical.
Eyebrow Tilt: Neutral (Ideal is slight positive)
PFL to Height Ratio: 2.85(FUCK, I HOPE YOU DON'T CUM IN YOUR OWN EYE)

Overall a shitty unrecoverable eye area. Next is his "Nose".

Nose:
Shape: Potato
Bulbosity: All of it.
Nostril Show: Shows his acient ape ancestry well
Nose Bridge: Thanks for the runway

No comments needed or measurements need to be made. The naked eye can see this.

Mouth Area:
Lips: 404 once again, showing his heritage
Philtrum: Cart Titan LMAOOOO
Mouth Width: Made for sucking dick and bananas
Cupids Bow: 404
Lip Shape: 404
Lip Coloring: Same color as the rosacea on his nose

Chin/Jaw:
Anglularity: Nothing angular here just his SFS trying to show in it's full glory
Gonion: A PERFECT FEMALE CURVE FUCKKKKKK GIVE UP BITCH
Ramus: Average
Chin: You are recessed for a CAUCASIAN 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOW THAT I'M DONE WITH THE ABOMNIATION....LET'S GET INTO MAKINITHAPPEN





SEEMS TO BE A FAMOUS LITTLE FUCKER AROUND HERE....LET'S GET STARTED.

FWHR: 1.96 (Within the Ideal 1.8 - 2) A high FWHR in Indians looks just as bad as whites.
Midface: .96
ESR: 45% (This is technically fine, but then) .82 Eyes apart, this is what makes them close set even tho his Ratio is fine.
Chin to Philtrum: 2.55 (Great)
Mouth to Nose: 1.51 (This suprised the fuck out of me. Anything above 1.55 is for women)
Zygomatic to Bigonial Width: 87% (Good, but with a better Zygomatic Arch, he'd have hollow cheeks rn)
Upper to Lower Lip: 2.85(GOT DAMN)
Bitemporal to Zygos: 81% (They both have wide temples relative to their Zygos, causing break in harmony, BUT INDIAN IS CLOSER TO IDEAL)
Facial 3rds: Top is shortest, Mid is the 2nd longest, Bottom 3rd is the longest (A much more masculine distrobution, although, he needs a shorter mid face)

SIDE PROFILE TIME!!!!!!!!!!






DON'T WORRY, I CAN ALTER THE MEASUREMENT TO ACCOMIDATE HIS POSE.

Gonial Angle: 122° (Ideal)
Nasofrontal Angle: 113.5° (~2 deg off ideal, fucked by his nasal bridge hump)
Nasal Angle: 108.2 (Ideal)
Nasolabial Angle: 94.1° (Ideal)
Facial Convexity: 167.5° (Near Ideal)
Total Facial Convexity: 138.7° (Walking on eggshells, but Ideal)

With a better bridge his nose would be relatively perfect.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FEATURES TIME

Eye Area:
Canthal Tilt: NCT in one Eye Neutral in other (Same Flaw)
Canthus Definition: Downturned, but rounded edge(Near Ideal)
Eyebrows: Dense (Ideal)
Eye Hooding: UEE kept to minimum, enough to show lashes(Ideal)
Eyebrow Tilt: Slight Positive (Ideal)
PFL to Height Ratio: 3.22 (Ideal)

Above avg eye area. Needs PCT & Better Canthus to be truly ideal

Nose:
Shape: The tip is a bit too bulbous
Bulbosity: A lot
Nostril Show: Slight, but nothing crazy. Hollywood would force him to get a nose job thought.
Nose Bridge: One of his main flaws, atleast it is thin.

Decent to Below Avg Nose.

Mouth Area:
Lips: Upper one did 404 destroying the lips
Philtrum: Seems to be within the (11 - 14mm)
Mouth Width: Good
Cupids Bow: 404
Lip Shape: 404
Lip Coloring: Stays within the skin tone, but this is miniscule due to him not having much lips

Chin/Jaw:
Angularity: Not much, but it's V-Shapped
Gonion: Masculine and Jagged, could use more definition though^^^
Ramus: Somewhat tall and gives him a good gonial angle
Chin: Great protrusion without looking ogre like.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THAT'S IT. (I love how ppl were mocking me 2 days ago yet I have 2 BOTB Threads in one day. Cry for a Greycel bitch)

Ight, I plan to stray away from making drama threads, but this needed to happen 
@MakinItHappenReturn @Preston


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

What app did you you use to measure their Facial Convexity, nasiolabial and nasofrontal angle?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> What app did you you use to measure their Facial Convexity, nasiolabial and nasofrontal angle?


It's a Chrome extension 
Protractor


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's a Chrome extension
> Protractor


Imo @Birdcell 's main flaw is his cranium. Birdcell needs to fraud his neurocranium with longer hair so it takes up more space, atleast his splanchocranium is big but it looks primitive as fuck with a small neuro. A fwrd cranium is very important. More important that the maxillary fwrd growth imo. Dolph for example has average forward growth in his maxilla but everything else is giga fwrd


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 9, 2022)

all blacks have short philtrums cause of their huge lips


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> Nobody asked


Put me on ignore.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> all blacks have short philtrums cause of their huge lips


Basically yea lol


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Imo @Birdcell 's main flaw is his cranium. Birdcell needs to fraud his neurocranium with longer hair so it takes up more space, atleast his splanchocranium is big but it looks primitive as fuck with a small neuro. A fwrd cranium is very important. More important that the maxillary fwrd growth imo. Dolph for example has average forward growth in his maxilla but his cranium is insanely forward.
> View attachment 1531222


Yes, and also his skull is MUCH taller(Total FWHR). I think if birdcell had a taller forehead, head be Normie easily.


----------



## MAG27 (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: INDIAN MOGS THE SHIT OUT OF THIS GUY BY MARGIN.
> BIRDCEL IS SUB-5. THE INDIAN IS MTN, CAN PUSH HTN IF HE WANTS
> 
> @Birdcell
> ...


damn you killed him


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MAG27 said:


> damn you killed him


My full intentions


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Feb 9, 2022)

measuring esr on makithappen's selfies  You know it would be significantly lower at a normal distance right.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Ahahahah you're a nigger ?
> Shit ,.now I.know I shouldn't take this seriously


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> measuring esr on makithappen's selfies  You know it would be significantly lower at a normal distance right.


Yea, I made sure to mention that his IPD is fucked regardless.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I mog you recessed nigger


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Sorry bro but I can't imagine myself writing esay on some random ethnic , lmfao you were triggered hard , it is what it is , now you can go kiss with @MakinItHappenReturn


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Sorry bro but I can't imagine myself writing esay on some random ethnic , lmfao you were triggered hard , it is what it is , now you can go kiss with @MakinItHappenReturn


Thanks bro, hope this keeps you out of my threads so I can continue with the High IQ shit.


----------



## 2d v2 (Feb 9, 2022)

Mexican girls would stick to this guy like glue

HAHAHA at thinking a worse gonial angle is better.

Post imaged of your deformed pea head you fuggo faggot.

Now go back to biting your toe nails after eating your own boogers you triggered autist. Fuck off "korea".


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 9, 2022)

Wtfff Korea sama. You just joined the forum and made this lvl of an evisc thread


----------



## .👽. (Feb 9, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Wtfff Korea sama. You just joined the forum and made this lvl of an evisc thread


i guess hes the ALT of @plato


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Wtfff Korea sama. You just joined the forum and made this lvl of an evisc thread


This is just what I do lol


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

.👽. said:


> i guess hes the ALT of @plato


Imma true Greycel.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Wtfff Korea sama. You just joined the forum and made this lvl of an evisc thread


I still can't recover from that


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I still can't recover from that


It's true...you won't. You will never forget what happened today.
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-damned-mental-corridors-of-the-black-sheep.456454/


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's true...you won't. You will never forget what happened today.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/the-damned-mental-corridors-of-the-black-sheep.456454/


You're not a real nigga , instead of thuging and crippin with your homies , you're writing essays on some ethnics , like a true psl bitch . Gl lol


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> You're not a real nigga , instead of thuging and crippin with your homies , you're writing essays on some ethnics , like a true psl bitch . Gl lol


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Gunfire said:


> @Birdcell u are truly ugly as FUCK though


Should I Ropemax ASAP ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Should I Ropemax ASAP ?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Hahhahahahhahaha oh my lord

See this is the thing.

Have you noticed the moment you presented the truth to these biased cucks with concrete scientific evidence they backed off and had no reply / response?

Facial averageness I mog

Craniofacial development I mog

Within every respect I mog but because I am a straight talking Indian and they can't handle a man of my face being as charismatic as I am, they got a problem.

I find it hilarious. I think it's because I break their little stereotype of the average pajeet in their mind. These Zoomers have barely socialised you see so they must put everyone in their little box

I appreciate presenting the truth man. It's only fair that we have an intellectual and open discussion on this rather than autists being bias towards bone mass, their distaste for Indians or their distaste for me personally.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Hahhahahahhahaha oh my lord
> 
> See this is the thing.
> 
> ...


Yea, TBH I didn't even know you people were actually putting "Ethnic Tax" and even Height, into FACE RATINGS.

My short time being here though, I already see intelligent convos don't exsist.

I expect this thread to get much messier by the morning.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Imo @Birdcell 's main flaw is his cranium. Birdcell needs to fraud his neurocranium with longer hair so it takes up more space, atleast his splanchocranium is big but it looks primitive as fuck with a small neuro. A fwrd cranium is very important. More important that the maxillary fwrd growth imo. Dolph for example has average forward growth in his maxilla but everything else is giga fwrd
> View attachment 1531222



Why didn't you speak up earlier you fucking paki peasant? It was obvious I mogged him from the very start?

How about you put your high IQ where your mouth is? You only got the kahunas when this intellectual presents you the stage?

Cuck.

I mog Birdcel beyond belief and the other autist that thinks he's the Zoomer Prince.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

there is no fucking way someone who is as high IQ as you is judging quality of bone structure from a pic of a side profile taken like this


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, TBH I didn't even know you people were actually putting "Ethnic Tax" and even Height, into FACE RATINGS.
> 
> My short time being here though, I already see intelligent convos don't exsist.
> 
> I expect this thread to get much messier by the morning.



I mean even with the taxage, how would we conclude that I am lower in objective facial attractiveness than that guy? It spells no sense.

Plus I look far more Pakistani than I do Indian, which is probably the better looking side of ethnic, given they didn't stupidly deprive themselves of good meats for centuries and thus produced a better genetic lineage.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> there is no fucking way someone who is as high IQ as you is judging quality of bone structure from a pic of a side profile taken like this
> View attachment 1531395


It's the opposite. Only someone as high IQ as me could to it.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> there is no fucking way someone who is as high IQ as you is judging quality of bone structure from a pic of a side profile taken like this
> View attachment 1531395



If I could easily hold the frankfurt plane for selfies I would, though it's not easy






But there you are anyway

Objectively analyse away

This was from late 2020 btw so I had some submental fat.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

It's clear to see if there wasn't a negative stereotype about Indians in the psl phere I would be rated HTN


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If I could easily hold the frankfurt plane for selfies I would, though it's not easy
> 
> View attachment 1531399
> 
> ...


Post a new side profile since youve lost weight + had the graft


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If I could easily hold the frankfurt plane for selfies I would, though it's not easy
> 
> View attachment 1531399
> 
> ...


No need, I already accounted for the offset in measurements myself, they're accurate, at most .9 deg off.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Post a new side profile since youve lost weight + had the graft



At work and posting from mobile. Will see to it when I'm back home.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> It's clear to see if there wasn't a negative stereotype about Indians in the psl phere I would be rated HTN
> 
> View attachment 1531401


chadpreetlite in prime.
ignore all these unscrupulous imbeciles.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> chadpreetlite in prime.
> ignore all these unscrupulous imbeciles.



Sarcy?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> No need, I already accounted for the offset in measurements myself, they're accurate, at most .9 deg off.



Appreciate this. We'll discuss more later. If they bring any worthwhile debates to the table.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Sarcy?


no i think you're chadpreetlite in prime when u were extremely lean 
normie-htn now tho


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> no i think you're chadpreetlite in prime when u were extremely lean
> normie-htn now tho



Yeah that tooth-loss caused bone-loss + negative canthal tilt due to lack of eye support. 

Pisses me off but it's life. Having yet another bone-graft soon bro. Then MIGHT need to take a canthoplasty as I hate the way my eye-area is ruined by the negative tilt now :-(


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Yeah that tooth-loss caused bone-loss + negative canthal tilt due to lack of eye support.
> 
> Pisses me off but it's life. Having yet another bone-graft soon bro. Then MIGHT need to take a canthoplasty as I hate the way my eye-area is ruined by the negative tilt now :-(


a canthoplasty is a shitty risk:reward gambit at your age when your skin being less elastic increases the likelihood of getting botched.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> chadpreetlite in prime.
> ignore all these unscrupulous imbeciles.





MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Yeah that tooth-loss caused bone-loss + negative canthal tilt due to lack of eye support.
> 
> Pisses me off but it's life. Having yet another bone-graft soon bro. Then MIGHT need to take a canthoplasty as I hate the way my eye-area is ruined by the negative tilt now :-(


just curries standing by each other

yall gotta be the most subhuman currycels on the forum

both of you should rope

@Korea stick to ur other good threads that are eviscerating cuz nigga ngl you fucking flopped this one

@Birdcell automatically mogs due to better pheno jfl and probably taller too

All he needs is long ass hair to cover his cranium, his jaw is above average

@MakinItHappenReturn is capped at 4 PSL and that’s generous

That fuckin curry stain has 0 appeal anywhere he goes

Even a random Mumbai street shitter mogs him no bias involved

You legit look so fucking repulsive it’s insane

also JFL @ using ratios 

U can tell if someone passes the threshold or not in just 13ms

@Birdcell there is hope for you, if not in the west (which I doubt) you can JBWmaxx anywhere pretty much

Meanwhile

@MakinItHappenReturn is gonna stay a 5’8 manlet curry stain for the rest of his life with his subhuman fat genetics and bones 

This forum isn’t blackpilled at all

Curry = over - no exceptions unless very lightskin with top tier colouring and bones

stop coping for fuck sake if:

@MakinItHappenReturn was actually a HTN/ Chadlite like he says he is, you’d post pics of you with girls 

I can post many pics of me with girls and this guy calls me a 4.5, honestly end your miserable life you 30yo genetic abomination


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> just curries standing by each other
> 
> yall gotta be the most subhuman currycels on the forum
> 
> ...


MakinItHappen is on the same level as stallone.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> just curries standing by each other
> 
> yall gotta be the most subhuman currycels on the forum
> 
> ...







EVERYTHING I SAID HERE IS FACTUAL. DON'T BE MY 2ND EVISC LITTLE BOY.

I don't know what the fuck a "PSL" is, but can already tell by this, it's totally fucked.

If you think his jaw is above avg....dunno.


----------



## paranakee (Feb 9, 2022)

wow i havent laughed like this in a while, thanks


----------



## .👽. (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, TBH I didn't even know you people were actually putting "Ethnic Tax" and even Height, into FACE RATINGS.
> 
> My short time being here though, I already see intelligent convos don't exsist.
> 
> I expect this thread to get much messier by the morning.


you basically proved all these facial measurements are a big cope


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1531436
> 
> EVERYTHING I SAID HERE IS FACTUAL. DON'T BE MY 2ND EVISC LITTLE BOY.
> 
> ...


bruh i don’t give a flying fuck 

Stick to making good nigger threads like the one abt different skulls

Clearly you’re delusional if you think the curry pheno can score even a landwhale in 2022

You’re coping too hard nigga


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

.👽. said:


> you basically proved all these facial measurements are a big cope


based user

imagine thinking that dirty currycel @MakinItHappenReturn mogs @Birdcell 

JUST LOL


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> bruh i don’t give a flying fuck
> 
> Stick to making good nigger threads like the one abt different skulls
> 
> ...


Responses like this, make me not want to make them. What's the point if the people consuming it have such low IQ ya know? Birdcell cannot be above 5 in the modern world. SImple.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> based user
> 
> imagine thinking that dirty currycel @MakinItHappenReturn mogs @Birdcell
> 
> JUST LOL


curries can mog there a plenty of curry moggers.. but not this guy.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

.👽. said:


> you basically proved all these facial measurements are a big cope


Could you tell me how I did?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

paranakee said:


> wow i havent laughed like this in a while, thanks


ngl I had to take hella laughing breaks while typing this.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Could you tell me how I did?





> TLDR: INDIAN MOGS THE SHIT OUT OF THIS GUY BY MARGIN..


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm typin up another High IQ thread rn don't worry 

@astatine 

I thought I was tired, but not really.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> bruh i don’t give a flying fuck
> 
> Stick to making good nigger threads like the one abt different skulls
> 
> ...



Waits for his next cope invention:









Playing prank on girl I'm currently dating and she fell for it hook line & sinker lmao


I left it 10 minutes before telling her it was a prank. Spent at least the best part of 2 hours thereafter convincing her it was indeed a joke that I had to "agree" wasn't funny before sending her a screenshot of my WhatsApp contact list. She is gonna check my phone next time we go out LOL 😂




looksmax.org







And do you seriously believe you look good?







After seeing this I am completely convinced you are below a 4.5/10 irl. I would say a solid 4/10

But there is still no telling.

What's more is you diss my pheno yet yours is scary. Good gym gains btw lol. You not only look like a tart, you train like one.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

.👽. said:


> curries can mog there a plenty of curry moggers.. but not this guy.



You're upset I never showed you love after exposing you for informing me via pm that you were actually a 34 year old virgin from Portugal

I have the private message as proof.

Look at yourself. JUST LOOK AT YOURSELF. You're 34 and have that infantile avatar. Grow the man up.

High estrogen men are emotionally very highly strung, so ever since I dissed you for your shit you've been negging me  You were complimenting and rimming my Indian anal passage before. Funny how it swung after I got based with you, isn't it?


----------



## .👽. (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You're upset I never showed you love after exposing you for informing me via pm that you were actually a 34 year old virgin from Portugal
> 
> I have the private message as proof.
> 
> Look at yourself. JUST LOOK AT YOURSELF. You're 34 and have that infantile avatar. Grow the man up.


lol i made alot of threads that im 34yo virgin keep coping. u r just bored and trying to start beefs to have something to do maybe use your time to career max instead rotting here


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Waits for his next cope invention:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah just cherrypick a pic I took as a joke for one of my threads which btw

I still mog you to suicide in it 

Nigga I legit have a terrible overbite which if I fixed would be easy chadlite and I still mog you jfl

It’s way over for you and also I don’t gymcel

I’m just naturally lean with muscle unlike your fatass 

I abuse weed, nic, other stims and don’t sleep and I still fuck white jbs while you rot

Is that not enough proof?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

.👽. said:


> lol i made alot of threads that im 34yo virgin keep coping. u r just bored and trying to start beefs to have something to do



High estrogen men are emotionally very highly strung, so ever since I dissed you for your shit you've been negging me  You were complimenting and rimming my Indian anal passage before. Funny how it swung after I got based with you, isn't it?

Bored? That's projection. I'm texting from my mobile while I'm at work and laughing.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

What the fuck is this autism
Birdcel mogs hard and has a much better base


----------



## .👽. (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You were complimenting and rimming my Indian anal passage before


proof?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> What the fuck is this autism
> Birdcel mogs hard and has a much better base


Crazy.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Crazy.



Because he's trolling, that's why lol. You stop finding it crazy once you acknowledge that much


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Because he's trolling, that's why lol. You stop finding it crazy once you acknowledge that much


Ohhhh. Don't know anyone here so I have no clue who just trolls or not.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Feb 9, 2022)

whoru


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> whoru


This is the last straw. One of you niggas need to pm the way yall fucking talk.

"JFL"
"Caging"
"bhai"
"Just add cel and maxx to the end of everything"
and then this....fucking "whoru".

The fuck do I say to that.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Crazy.


There is some obvious bias
Midface ratio: 1.06 *Better than Ravi's 0.96*
ESR: 43%(DAMN NIGGA) .91 eyes apart.
ESR: 45% (This is technically fine, but then) .82 Eyes apart, this is what makes them close set
*Birdcel has better IPD in absolute measurements which makes it look more harmonious and less close set, since the intercanthal distance is proportionate, the ratio is just being offset by his high bizygomatic width but not by a low ipd which is more forgiving. Makinithappen on the other hand has an objectively low IPD which is disharmonious and ruins other ratios*







Canthal Tilt: Negative one eye Neutral in the other(CAN'T EVEN HAVE SYMMETRICAL EYES)
Canthus Definition: 404
*How? His lateral canthus is not below his medial in these pictures*
Eye Hooding: Too Much, can't see his lashes + his hooding is negative AND assymetrical.
*Hooding isn't a bad trait, + it's not negative(neutral or slightly positive) and barely asymmetrical *
Mouth Area:
Lips: 404 once again, showing his heritage
Philtrum: Cart Titan LMAOOOO
Mouth Width: Made for sucking dick and bananas
Cupids Bow: 404
Lip Shape: 404
Lip Coloring: Same color as the rosacea on his nose
*He has a typical mouth area for someone of Caucasian descent, no major failos, sure it could be better but it's not a failo*

Soft featurewise birdcel also mogs, ask any objective rater or make a poll the outcome will be the same


----------



## Hueless (Feb 9, 2022)

Dnr+ birdcel mogs the shit out of you. If the two of you standed next together in a pic he would make you look like a boneless cucklet keep coping


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Dnr+ birdcel mogs the shit out of you. If the two of you standed next together in a pic he would make you look like a boneless cucklet keep coping


Oh this isn't me. This is a different user.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> There is some obvious bias
> Midface ratio: 1.06 *Better than Ravi's 0.96*
> ESR: 43%(DAMN NIGGA) .91 eyes apart.
> ESR: 45% (This is technically fine, but then) .82 Eyes apart, this is what makes them close set
> ...


This shit just became 10x more autistic when I saw all those measurements under the title . Is OP curry?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> This shit just became 10x more autistic when I saw all those measurements under the title . Is OP curry?


No, I'm not.


----------



## Hueless (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Oh this isn't me. This is a different user.


Not talking about ravi im talking about you


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Not talking about ravi im talking about you


Ohhh. You're suggesting that he has a better face than me? lol.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> There is some obvious bias
> Midface ratio: 1.06 *Better than Ravi's 0.96*
> ESR: 43%(DAMN NIGGA) .91 eyes apart.
> ESR: 45% (This is technically fine, but then) .82 Eyes apart, this is what makes them close set
> ...


The only reply I'll take seriously, gimmie a min.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Sorry bro but I can't imagine myself writing esay on some random ethnic , lmfao you were triggered hard , it is what it is , now you can go kiss with @MakinItHappenReturn


why this dude hate you?


----------



## sub5inchcel (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> This is the last straw. One of you niggas need to pm the way yall fucking talk.
> 
> "JFL"
> "Caging"
> ...


bhai means brother in urdu,


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

@Korea

I thought your high IQ self would like to work with something in better lighting and in motion:



Don't feel you necessarily need to be complimentary. Whatever the objective intellectual truth leads you to, meet there.

Masculine objectivity is something that is not valued amongst Zoomers. So they act like bitches. As Jordan Peterson says, the new generation have all become 'mean girls'. Liberal cancel culture. 

Feminised bitches everywhere. You're from the East so you have avoided the infection.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

I know asking foids for rates is cope but here is some female perspective. I asked a foid on WhatsApp. I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.









This is the girl rating them. She's around 17. Do keep in mind this girl seems to prefer Indian phenotype. She picked Salludon and Moose Ali khan over white Chads when I showed her their pics.






@MakinItHappenReturn @astatine @Birdcell @StrangerDanger @VicMackey @volcelfatcel @.👽.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Here I asked a foid and I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.
> 
> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> ...


Who is that lol?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> I know asking foids for rates is cope but here is some female perspective. I asked a foid on WhatsApp. I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.
> 
> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> ...


astatine looks weird becuase the nigga is cheek sucking jfl

birdcell is legit tho


----------



## .👽. (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> I know asking foids for rates is cope but here is some female perspective. I asked a foid on WhatsApp. I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.
> 
> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> ...


astatine looks weird but i guess its fixable with rhinoplasty or some shit. still he gets chadlite Tier amounti tnder matches bad pic of birdcel but he just need to grow his hair and his JB appeal would rise hard. makinithappen is around average and old so not surprising she doesnt find him attractive


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Who is that lol?


My classmate


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

@StrangerDanger

ESR: You can't just say one flaw is bigger than the other. The intercanthal distance is really bad in the Indians case, but I believe this fits better with his Bitemporal Width (Not saying it's Ideal), but these ratios are really just stepping stones for the full face.

Birdcels ESR is an issue because of his Zygos witdh, causing a strong deviation from the Caucasian Ideal of .45 - .47

Neither of them have good eye area ratios, but the Indian has better harmony WITH HIS FACE(Can't stress enough that I'm not saying this is ideal)

Birdcell actually does have NCT in I think his left eye (If the pics are mirrored)

Hooding is good, not full hooding. It causes the eyelashes to be invisible.

His mouth area is fine like you said, if you read it I said it's caused by his nose.

Birdcell has 0 soft features, sorry


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> @Korea
> 
> I thought your high IQ self would like to work with something in better lighting and in motion:
> 
> ...



I didn't post the pic to rate your face, they took it and ran with it.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Here I asked a foid and I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.
> 
> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> ...



Ok first of all it's a selfie photo. If you showed her my better pics it would have been much different.

IRL this is the exact type of girl I've hooked up with in my earlier years and I can swear to you on that.

Second of all she is angle frauding and makeup frauding.

If you showed her this photo the result of what she had said would have been different






You are also supposed to be a dude that's 120+ in IQ however you don't demonstrate it with your thinking. How does a selfie camera truly express the facial attractiveness of a person? It doesn't.

Of course she is gonna say she doesn't find me attractive. Irl she would be starring at me nonstop. 

You know me by now right? Why would I cap that I was getting girls like her in my younger years on a month by month basis with flings


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> My classmate


Mirin decimation of the fine line between psl and the real world. I asked my old hs teacher to rate dev once


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> My classmate


I appreciiate ur effort to be unbiased 

She still said above average jfl so i mog that cuck @MakinItHappenReturn 

Keep in mind that pic was 10 secs after I woke up

Anyway we should ask white jbs

Bodycount only counts if it’s White jbs tbh


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Ok first of all it's a selfie photo. If you showed her my better pics it would have been much different.
> 
> IRL this is the exact type of girl I've hooked up with in my earlier years and I can swear to you on that.
> 
> ...


keep coping


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Mirin decimation of the fine line between psl and the real world. I asked my old hs teacher to rate dev once


Devansh roped because of you


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Ok first of all it's a selfie photo. If you showed her my better pics it would have been much different.
> 
> IRL this is the exact type of girl I've hooked up with in my earlier years and I can swear to you on that.
> 
> ...


Then why do you post just selfie videos??? Why do you call birdcel and astatine ugly based on selfie videos? How come an angled pic from up above represents your looks better than a pic taken at eye level head on? Why does lens distortion only apply to you but not to anyone youre arguing with?


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> I appreciiate ur effort to be unbiased
> 
> She still said above average jfl so i mog that cuck @MakinItHappenReturn
> 
> ...


Yes she did say that u above average. Try taking more NT pics man and fix ur skin. r/skincaretalk has a few good threads


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

I know asking foids for rates is cope but here is some female perspective. I asked a foid on WhatsApp. I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.


Preston said:


> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> 
> 
> ...


This is accurate. Maybe if Astatine didn't suck his cheeks in his lips wouldn't look weird.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Do keep in mind this girl seems to prefer Indian phenotype.



Also this is simply false, they don't lol

If given the choice between a good looking caucasian and good looking Indian they will choose the caucasian every day of the week

And you should know this, so this is intellectual dishonesty which is a major crime to your soul as a 120+ IQ man

It's just that Indian girls FORGIVE the Indian phenotype a lot more than the rest BECAUSE they are FAMILIAR with it.

You need to use your brain more. For someone that is intelligent you don't use it anywhere near half as much as you should/. Your level of awareness needs to be risen.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> @Korea
> 
> I thought your high IQ self would like to work with something in better lighting and in motion:
> 
> ...



My rating still stands, fail to see how he's "mogged" by birdcel


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Devansh roped because of you


He's alive and well in Mumbai working as Hrithik Roshan's stunt double tho


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm not sure if the other guy is mogged by the Indian tho. He has a bunch of baby ass flaws. Meanwhile, the Indian has some that seem to not be genetic.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Also this is simply false, they don't lol
> 
> If given the choice between a good looking caucasian and good looking Indian they will choose the caucasian every day of the week
> 
> ...


dude shut the fuck up you literally contradict everything you said

if you and @Birdcell were the last 2 niggas on earth and there was 1 stacy to repopulate the world

She’d go for high T dark triad ethnic badboy @Birdcell 

Not a curry shitstain abomination like yourself


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

@Preston you used my very aspie pic but whatever , this would've been far better


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> @Preston you used my very aspie pic but whatever , this would've been far better


Is this recent?


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> @Preston you used my very aspie pic but whatever , this would've been far better


Do u want me to send this pic?


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> @Preston you used my very aspie pic but whatever , this would've been far better


@Korea check out this pic before you suck that currycels dick

Clearly better jaw/ eye area/ eye color/ pheno/ chin

I will admit our midfaces are quite large me and birdcell but still mogs to suicide


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Yes she did say that u above average. Try taking more NT pics man and fix ur skin. r/skincaretalk has a few good threads



TBH Preston you've fucked this entire debate and discussion up by providing anecdotal evidence with shitty selfie camera pics

Well done for being a classic autist that creates a cluster fuck out of a debate thread

Pointless

Even the smart Zoomers from this shit generation are fucked in their critical thinking patterns

Are you unable to think critically?> You show her selfie pics. Whatever bro lol. You could have sent her a video or anything but you shoul her selfie pics. Ontop of that that autist is frauding hard.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> TBH Preston you've fucked this entire debate and discussion up by providing anecdotal evidence with shitty selfie camera pics
> 
> Well done for being a classic autist that creates a cluster fuck out of a debate thread
> 
> ...


kill yourself I’m acc not deleting my acc till urs is wiped out you fucking currycel fuck

u should be banned for having a shitty fiverr service nigga

U prolly live off government benefits and scraps 

End it I’ll pay for your same day Amazon delivery rope but make sure you record it


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Do u want me to send this pic?


Yeah


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> kill yourself I’m acc not deleting my acc till urs is wiped out you fucking currycel fuck
> 
> u should be banned for having a shitty fiverr service nigga
> 
> ...



Jfl at this loser getting happy that his frauding was seen as attractive by one random girl that is going off camera distorted selfies

You fraud with lighting, cheekbiting and afro hair

In reality I bet you have barely even made out with a girl in your life yet lol


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

So far the current factions in this mog battle

Astatine 
LooksOrDeath
Ethereal
StrangerDanger
Xangsane
Oldvirgin
northface
masaka
Birdcell


VS

Makinithappen
volcelfatcel (agent sent to boost makinithappen's ego)
Korea


Neutral moderators
Preston
VicMackey

@astatine
@StrangerDanger


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Do u want me to send this pic?



Why don't you send this?






IF this very girl says same rating 5/10 and not my type I will shut the flaming fuck up and delete my account from this site in shame

I PROMISE YOU AND MARK MY WORDS ON THAT


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Jfl at this loser getting happy that his frauding was seen as attractive by one random girl that is going off camera distorted selfies
> 
> You fraud with lighting, cheekbiting and afro hair
> 
> In reality I bet you have barely even made out with a girl in your life yet lol


I got 5 lays in 5 months with all white jbs 

You literally have never posted a pic with a girl

You just rot and cope not realising that your subhuman looks are what make you a ugly fuckin nigger


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Is this recent?


Yeah , @MakinItHappenReturn said it doesn't count , because im "hood frauding" . I will agree that I have high set and round hairline , tbh even if I'm subnormie , I don't care since "it is what it is"


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> So far the current factions in this mog battle
> 
> Astatine
> LooksOrDeath
> ...



@volcelfatcel is trolling and being a clown a lot but he wasn't capping about me being Chadpreet lite back in the day

You've all seen my old pics


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> I got 5 lays in 5 months with all white jbs
> 
> You literally have never posted a pic with a girl
> 
> You just rot and cope not realising that your subhuman looks are what make you a ugly fuckin nigger


Mogger Mirin


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> @volcelfatcel is trolling and being a clown a lot but he wasn't capping about me being Chadpreet lite back in the day
> 
> You've all seen my old pics


you looked 4.25 psl in ur old pics

Ur 4 psl now

From never began to never began


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> @volcelfatcel is trolling and being a clown a lot but he wasn't capping about me being Chadpreet lite back in the day
> 
> You've all seen my old pics


I was kidding but didn't know he was _actually _trolling


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> I got 5 lays in 5 months with all white jbs
> 
> You literally have never posted a pic with a girl
> 
> You just rot and cope not realising that your subhuman looks are what make you a ugly fuckin nigger



Why the fuck am I gonna post a girl on this random fucking incel website? Have you fucking lost your mind?

I've posted countless evidence of currently being in a relationship with a white mid tier Becky and she has even rated guys from Lookism, an old forum, on voice note.

Where are your so called pictures? Show me the white jbs since you are comfortable posting pictures with them LOL.

If I see those I'll shut up


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> I was kidding but didn't know he was _actually _trolling



No he is when he talks about being kurdish and shit but otherwise he's not


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> @StrangerDanger
> 
> ESR: You can't just say one flaw is bigger than the other. The intercanthal distance is really bad in the Indians case, but I believe this fits better with his Bitemporal Width (Not saying it's Ideal), but these ratios are really just stepping stones for the full face.
> 
> Birdcels ESR is an issue because of his Zygos witdh, causing a strong deviation from the Caucasian Ideal of .45 - .47


I agree that but I would argue that intercanthal distance is also least of equal importance or even more. You can have a decent IPD and an ES ratio on the lower end due to deviations in the zygomatic width. There's plenty of good looking people with low ES ratios, ex Zayn, Efron, Bieber, Pitt, Hemsworth, Somerhalder, Nessman, Jason Lewis, David Laid, Chalamet.
Despite Zayn having a lower ES ratio it still looks more proportionate












Korea said:


> Hooding is good, not full hooding. It causes the eyelashes to be invisible.


Whats your consensus on hunter eyes like Gandy or Atesh Salih


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> @Korea check out this pic before you suck that currycels dick
> 
> Clearly better jaw/ eye area/ eye color/ pheno/ chin
> 
> I will admit our midfaces are quite large me and birdcell but still mogs to suicide


I'm going to address why his jaw is his worst feature.

Gonial Angle is way too steep at less than 100 deg. This makes the square face shape (People here get face shapes and features confused)

Also, makes his madible parallel to the floor, this isn't good either.

His chin isn't bad, but it's not better than the indian.

Birdcel has a lot of psuedo in his face, skewing his true ratios to the naked eye. His chin isn't that tall it appears that way because of his upper lip being very small, making his philtrum look longer

Both have below avg phenos. 

The first thing people think when they birdcel is brute.
The indian doesn't look "That Indian", but isn't white passing either


----------



## Introvertednarc (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1531564


He's not a 6/10 jfl


----------



## gamma (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> I know asking foids for rates is cope but here is some female perspective. I asked a foid on WhatsApp. I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.
> 
> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> ...


 that indian girl is not bad uh


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> you looked 4.25 psl in ur old pics
> 
> Ur 4 psl now
> 
> From never began to never began



You would say that because you're jealous and men are intrinsically designed to compete with each other.

Only not in terms of looks. It's sad that we do this now a days rather than competing on a proper level


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> I agree that but I would argue that intercanthal distance is also least of equal importance or even more. You can have a decent IPD and an ES ratio on the lower end due to deviations in the zygomatic width. There's plenty of good looking people with low ES ratios, ex Zayn, Efron, Bieber, Pitt, Hemsworth, Somerhalder, Nessman, Jason Lewis, David Laid, Chalamet.
> Despite Zayn having a lower ES ratio it still looks more proportionate
> View attachment 1531551
> View attachment 1531552
> ...


Their eyes are fantastic the hooding is caused by fat not the browridge allowing for the eyelashes to show. Very defined Canthuses aswell.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

gamma said:


> that indian girl is not bad uh



It's alright when she frauds with angle and makeup huh? I;ve fucked Indian birds like this. She is high tier Becky at best.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1531564


Brutal , I need to donate bones ASAP


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1531564



I'm waiting...


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Brutal , I need to donate bones ASAP


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Brutal , I need to donate bones ASAP


This is what I tried to tell you in a civilized way, but you just kept spamming my thread, so I made this.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I'm waiting...
> 
> View attachment 1531579



Will exit this thread and delete my account if this gets the same rating as @Birdcell just got

Same or lower

I'm gone

100%

I SWEAR ON MY LIFE


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1531564


brachy sfs tax


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


> He's not a 6/10 jfl



Bro she rated that autist cheek biter 6/10 stop taking her shit seriously

She is virtue signalling at this point

She thinks these guys are insecure about their looks


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> brachy sfs tax


Basically


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

@Preston I am fucking waiting dude. Don't let me down boy.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Will exit this thread and delete my account if this gets the same rating as @Birdcell just got
> 
> Same or lower
> 
> ...


praying rn


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Bro she rated that autist cheek biter 6/10 stop taking her shit seriously
> 
> She is virtue signalling at this point
> 
> She thinks these guys are insecure about their looks


This is true, keep asking about the same guy the ratings will go up so you fuck off and stop asking her. Do a different girl.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> This is true, keep asking about the same guy the ratings will go up so you fuck off and stop asking her. Do a different girl.



I am still waiting for him to use this:






If I don't get a higher rating than 6 after she rated @Birdcell a 6 I swear on my girlfriend I am deleting my account


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

View attachment 1531581

@Preston show this pic to that girl.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Bro she rated that autist cheek biter 6/10 stop taking her shit seriously
> 
> She is virtue signalling at this point
> 
> She thinks these guys are insecure about their looks


mother of cope...


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I am still waiting for him to use this:
> 
> View attachment 1531584
> 
> ...


I believe the chick @Preston is talking to doesn't prefer kurd passing meds, like he said she likes indian phenotypes more and you look nothing like an indian.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> mother of cope...


Well another chick both @MakinItHappenReturn and @Birdcell were deformed so IDK.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I'm waiting...
> 
> View attachment 1531579


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> View attachment 1531581
> 
> @Preston show this pic to that girl.


literally autistic, dont do this @Preston


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> View attachment 1531581
> 
> @Preston show this pic to that girl.


That'll get rated even lower.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> mother of cope...


this nigga doesn’t understand that

You actually have to meet these girls irl, be flirty and get them in bed

Meanwhile they examine your face the whole time

if makinithappen was right I’d be a virgin


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> literally autistic, dont do this @Preston


nah do it

Fucking end ur miserable curry life you and that faggot


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> That'll get rated even lower.


Why?


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Well another chick both @MakinItHappenReturn and @Birdcell were deformed so IDK.


average isn't deformed. Both are 4.5 PSL.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1531588



Ask rating.

She meant to say honestly not my type right?

Ok so this is gonna be sub 7 here

I'll keep my promise once we confirm the rating


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> this nigga doesn’t understand that
> 
> You actually have to meet these girls irl, be flirty and get them in bed
> 
> ...


Yea you have Wide IPD, which is a really good trait, but doesn't photograph well in selfies.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> literally autistic, dont do this @Preston





Pakicel said:


> View attachment 1531581
> 
> @Preston show this pic to that girl.




Plz stop nigga she's my classmate.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Ask rating.
> 
> She meant to say honestly not my type right?
> 
> ...


allah please make her say something below 7 please

This abomination has to cut


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> this nigga doesn’t understand that
> 
> You actually have to meet these girls irl, be flirty and get them in bed
> 
> ...



You haven't got a single jot of proof showing you get bitches. NOT A SINGLE.

Ive proven countless times I am with someone.

Stop the cap. There is a reason you cheekbite


----------



## Hueless (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> I know asking foids for rates is cope but here is some female perspective. I asked a foid on WhatsApp. I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.
> 
> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> ...


All 3 mogs her


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> average isn't deformed. Both are 4.5 PSL.


Salludon is average in the west.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Why?


He has more than enough bone, giving him more bone will make his issus worse.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Plz stop nigga she's my classmate.



Lol check this idiot trying to be neurotypical

Hurry up and get a rating from her

How old is she btw?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Salludon is average in the west.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

@Salludon you heard the man


Pakicel said:


> Salludon is average in the west.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You haven't got a single jot of proof showing you get bitches. NOT A SINGLE.
> 
> Ive proven countless times I am with someone.
> 
> Stop the cap. There is a reason you cheekbite


I have multiple threads where I’m in bed with Nordic and white brunette jbs 

Go look thru them u dumb cunt

I’m at a rate of 1 lay per month and I’m not even trying jfl

Ill get laid and post me fucking her dw faggot


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> He has more than enough bone, giving him more bone will make his issus worse.


So he's unfixable?


StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1531601


Does shit on tinder.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1531601


Surely this guy isn't natural right?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> I have multiple threads where I’m in bed with Nordic and white brunette jbs



Well then all you have to do is link me


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Ask rating.
> 
> She meant to say honestly not my type right?
> 
> ...


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1531601


average. Pakicel sees 20 guys in the street everyday who mog him.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Plz stop nigga she's my classmate.


indeed, it's literally autistic to show her a morph JFL 
you'll be called an aspie


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

THATS IT YOU HAVE TO DELETE YOUR ACCOUNT NOW @MakinItHappenReturn


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

ASK A DIFFERENT GIRL. I GUAREENTEE NEXT THEY'LL BOTH BE 7/10


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> @Salludon you heard the man


I mean he looks very good to me. Like 6.5-7 PSL. But he does very badly when I use him for my london tinder accont. Lots of 6-7 PSL dudes get rated 5-6/10 by women. Average users here get rated 1-3/10. Hypergamy is insane.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> THATS IT YOU HAVE TO DELETE YOUR ACCOUNT NOW @MakinItHappenReturn



Same rating she gave you btw. Above average.

I am gonna delete it after you link me to this thread of you in bed with the nordic bird

Go


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> ASK A DIFFERENT GIRL. I GUAREENTEE NEXT THEY'LL BOTH BE 7/10



Nah I'm gone. A promise is a promise and I am a man of my word.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> indeed, it's literally autistic to show her a morph JFL
> you'll be called an aspie


She might not realize it is.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> She might not realize it is.


nigga a literal 13 year old can tell its an edited photo
you think people are this retarded


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

touch grass ffs


Pakicel said:


> I mean he looks very good to me. Like 6.5-7 PSL. But he does very badly when I use him for my london tinder accont. Lots of 6-7 PSL dudes get rated 5-6/10 by women. Average users here get rated 1-3/10. Hypergamy is insane.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Same rating she gave you btw. Above average.
> 
> I am gonna delete it after you link me to this thread of you in bed with the nordic bird
> 
> Go





MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Nah I'm gone. A promise is a promise and I am a man of my word.


you promise?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Also remember you're asking a teenage girl to rate a 29 year old man that looks 26/27 at youngest.

It's kind of fucked but ok lol

I look too masculine and dimorphic


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1531606


@MakinItHappenReturn , delete your account if you're a man , you got the same rating as a SFS ethnic.ogree , brutal


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> you promise?



1000%

I am not somebody that doesn't keep his word

I'll be back in 2023

I spend too much time on this shit

Just hurry as my lunch break ends at 1pm and it's 12.35


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> @StrangerDanger
> 
> ESR: You can't just say one flaw is bigger than the other. The intercanthal distance is really bad in the Indians case, but I believe this fits better with his Bitemporal Width (Not saying it's Ideal), but these ratios are really just stepping stones for the full face.
> 
> ...


What is soft features?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Surely this guy isn't natural right?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

I swear before I found this forum, blackpill said don't trust what women say.

So how on earth has a womans word become the final verdict??? lmao.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

@astatine , he won't delete his acc , he will.be tomorrow.back spamming 10 threads hiw he mogs you and me to suicide


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> I swear before I found this forum, blackpill said don't trust what women say.
> 
> So how on earth has a womans word become the final verdict??? lmao.


He's 6/10 , the same as a SFS ogre , it's over for him


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Mirin decimation of the fine line between psl and the real world. I asked my old hs teacher to rate dev once


Who is dev? Developer?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> you promise?



Can you link me the thread where you are in bed with that nordic bird?

Gone after you've done this


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1531609


The moment the great Mew civil war began on .org. Many curries of Salludon and Anti Mew SFcels have died since.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Can you link me the thread where you are in bed with that nordic bird? I am gone after that's been done.


I’m looking thru my threads rn gimme a min


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> touch grass ffs


You are coping. I used to cope that I was just subhuman. Now, when after developing a foid mentality from looking at chads all the day, I look deformed to myself in the mirror.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Who is dev? Developer?


yandereDev


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Who is dev? Developer?


Soch


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1531609


That was a sarcastic question. Anyone can look at his face and tell it's fake. Probably why he didbad on your tinder experiment.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> I swear before I found this forum, blackpill said don't trust what women say.
> 
> So how on earth has a womans word become the final verdict??? lmao.



Well tbh girls have their preferences.

When it comes to normies they choose based on their preference / taste.

Hence 'not my type' comes into play.

When the guy is Chadlite and higher almost all girls find him attractive.

So all it proves is none of us are Chadlite.

She gave that cheek biting autist 6/10 (Above-average) and the ogre and myself 6/10

I think the ogre got the 6/10 because she detected insecurity with the hood up as you can see that when she says 'much better' like an auntie trying to encourage her low IQ nephew.

The rates she gave @astatine and myself were legit.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Can you link me the thread where you are in bed with that nordic bird?
> 
> Gone after you've done this







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> That was a sarcastic question. Anyone can look at his face and tell it's fake. Probably why he didbad on your tinder experiment.


He slays on tinder @Pakicel is coping


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

@MakinItHappenReturn you seen the vid now

delete ur acc


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You are coping. I used to cope that I was just subhuman.


PSL 6 is 1 in 500 and PSL 7 1 in 100k. That is not something a woman rates 5-6/10. jfl at your IQ if you think so. Also imagine taking the words of women seriously, they rated chico a 4/10 and amnesia a 5/10 in a thread here jfl. I feel bad for you if you take a woman's words biased by emotion more seriously than the combined research experience of 100s of users here. 

Average Girl when he sees Amnesia: eh I would rather date Brad Pitt, I'm sure I have a chance with him.



> Now, when after developing a foid mentality from looking at chads all the day, I look deformed to myself in the mirror.


abused cuck mentality


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> He slays on tinder @Pakicel is coping
> View attachment 1531613


This makes more sense.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> View attachment 1531612


This nigga actual came thru


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> View attachment 1531612


@MakinItHappenReturn


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> View attachment 1531612



Alright respect for at least doing that. No clue why you have the personality of an insecure psl autist when you get Becky pussy

I'll see you and the rest of you in 2023

I'm out


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> I swear before I found this forum, blackpill said don't trust what women say.
> 
> So how on earth has a womans word become the final verdict??? lmao.


Shouldn't only women's opinion matter ? I mean 6/10 is still pretty much invisible


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> PSL 6 is 1 in 500 and PSL 7 1 in 100k. That is not something a woman rates 5-6/10. jfl at your IQ if you think so. Also imagine taking the words of women seriously, they rated chico a 4/10 and amnesia a 5/10 in a thread here jfl. I feel bad for you if you take a woman's words biased by emotion more seriously than the combined research experience of 100s of users here.
> 
> Average Girl when he sees Amnesia: eh I would rather date Brad Pitt, I'm sure I have a chance with him.
> 
> ...


Wait... I'm not saying anything you said was wrong.

If the guy in these pictures is "7 PSL", surely theres no way you think thats one out of 100k fuck no....

More like 1 in 5,000,000


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

average white zoomer results keep coping you curry subhuman @Pakicel jfl at this coper


StrangerDanger said:


> He slays on tinder @Pakicel is coping
> View attachment 1531613


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

WOOOOOO 1K Views.

Done rep farming now...back to my normal threads.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> PSL 6 is 1 in 500 and PSL 7 1 in 100k. That is not something a woman rates 5-6/10. jfl at your IQ if you think so. Also imagine taking the words of women seriously, they rated chico a 4/10 and amnesia a 5/10 in a thread here jfl. I feel bad for you if you take a woman's words biased by emotion more seriously than the combined research experience of 100s of users here.
> 
> Average Girl when he sees Amnesia: eh I would rather date Brad Pitt, I'm sure I have a chance with him.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't chico or amnesia get basically 9s and 10s everytime ? I mean they're obviously very good looking and should have universal appeal


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Wait... I'm not saying anything you said was wrong.
> 
> If the guy in these pictures is "7 PSL", surely theres no way you think thats one out of 100k fuck no....
> 
> More like 1 in 5,000,000


1 in 5 million becomes too unrealistic. 1 in 100k means that in a large city like Lahore there are 150 guys like him, which I believe.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Alright respect for at least doing that. No clue why you have the personality of an insecure psl autist when you get Becky pussy
> 
> I'll see you and the rest of you in 2023
> 
> I'm out


bye bye




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> 1 in 5 million becomes too unrealistic. 1 in 100k means that in a large city like Lahore there are 150 guys like him, which I believe.


No no bro, a face this attractive doesn't follow that, I could make an entire thread on the True Distrobutin of Attractivness (Even the one in BOTB is wrong).

The math here is too much for just a reply.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> This nigga actual came thru


nigga I got so many other pics with white jbs 

i don’t cope jfl 












I got some more white jbs but it’s so far down my camera roll I cba


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Shouldn't chico or amnesia get basically 9s and 10s everytime ? I mean they're obviously very good looking and should have universal appeal


Obviously, the girl in question had bias and was coping due to being insecure. In real life she would have thrown herself at them. This happens so often in threads here jfl, you know girls rate guys who they're friendzoning 8s and 9s out of 10?I wouldn't be surprised if Pakicel believed the friendzone rating as well .


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> No no bro, a face this attractive doesn't follow that, I could make an entire thread on the True Distrobutin of Attractivness (Even the one in BOTB is wrong).
> 
> The math here is too much for just a reply.


tag me when you make that thread mate


----------



## Introvertednarc (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> brachy sfs tax


What is sfs?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> What is sfs?


Short Face Syndrome


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Alright respect for at least doing that. No clue why you have the personality of an insecure psl autist when you get Becky pussy
> 
> I'll see you and the rest of you in 2023
> 
> I'm out


still waiting

I said I’m a man of my word and I proved it

Your turn now.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


>


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 9, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> What is sfs?


Short Face Syndrome


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> tag me when you make that thread mate


Ok


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> nigga I got so many other pics with white jbs
> 
> i don’t cope jfl
> 
> ...


mirin. She has nice eyes.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> He slays on tinder @Pakicel is coping
> View attachment 1531613


How do you get results like that. My salludon account does shit.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Short Face Syndrome


stormfrontsel


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> How do you get results like that. My salludon account does shit.


Where do you use the account?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> How do you get results like that. My salludon account does shit.


Its his own results but i guess your elo is fucked or something


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

@MakinItHappenReturn 

stick to ur word jfl


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Does the PSL Scale even have a real guide like TRM? Where is it?


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

This thread was entertaining ngl


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Does the PSL Scale even have a real guide like TRM? Where is it?


This is the closest there is








Complete Guide to PSL ratings


What are PSL RATINGS? PSL ratings were created as a way of being able to determine ones aesthetic value and applying beauty standards to a rating system, based on solely their face. The central idea behind PSL ratings is not purely finding ones SMV/appeal, but it can be better described as...




looksmax.org


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Does the PSL Scale even have a real guide like TRM? Where is it?











Complete Guide to PSL ratings


What are PSL RATINGS? PSL ratings were created as a way of being able to determine ones aesthetic value and applying beauty standards to a rating system, based on solely their face. The central idea behind PSL ratings is not purely finding ones SMV/appeal, but it can be better described as...




looksmax.org


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> This thread was entertaining ngl


Korea aleays delivers.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Where do you use the account?


London bro. Even my retarded morphs did better than him JFL. I actually plastered salludon's features on my face too. It was ropfuel tbh.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Feb 9, 2022)

@Korea could you show someone with all ideal ratios if that even exists


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Future chad said:


> @Korea could you show someone with all ideal ratios if that even exists


Richard Ramirez


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Complete Guide to PSL ratings
> 
> 
> What are PSL RATINGS? PSL ratings were created as a way of being able to determine ones aesthetic value and applying beauty standards to a rating system, based on solely their face. The central idea behind PSL ratings is not purely finding ones SMV/appeal, but it can be better described as...
> ...


This is insane, just a bunch of pictures. Practically subjective, no wonder PSL rating are so innaccurate.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

@Korea since you claim face analysis god

Make one on Richard Ramirez with no bias

I dare you


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Its his own results but i guess your elo is fucked or something


How? I used a new number. A new email account. New laptop. He still does shit.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> This is insane, just a bunch of pictures. Practically subjective, no wonder PSL rating are so innaccurate.


No not really. This forum picked those guys


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Future chad said:


> @Korea could you show someone with all ideal ratios if that even exists


Nah all ideal is impossible, something always fucks up. There are some runner ups though.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> How? I used a new number. A new email account. New laptop. He still does shit.


Salludon slays on Tinder he has some threads on it
I guess you could find them if you dig in his history


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Nah all ideal is impossible, something always fucks up. There are some runner ups though.


rate


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Salludon slays on Tinder he has some threads on it
> I guess you could find them if you dig in his history


Ignore him his elo is probably fucked. Salludon slays very hard. I've tried him many times. Both with and without beard and both with and without an ethnic name.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Nah all ideal is impossible, something always fucks up. There are some runner ups though.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1531639


I see NCT See what I mean...it's always something


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> I see NCT See what I mean...it's always something


Yes NCT and that's his only falio. Otherwise he looks absolutely insane makes white Chads look like low tier normies


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ignore him his elo is probably bad. Salludon slays very hard. I've tried him many times. Both with and without beard and both with and without an ethnic name.


How can my elo be bad if I used a new number and new account?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> @Korea since you claim face analysis god
> 
> Make one on Richard Ramirez with no bias
> 
> I dare you


Why not.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Why not.


Do it bruh

Use good pics tho

He looks insane in motion

Would be an interesting thread


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 9, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


>



God it is hysterical when the rap starts and hes coming out of the bathtub 

Caged irl


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Why not.


Who is the best looking guy in your opinion? Imo it's Hexum, some say Gandy and others say it's drago.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Who is the best looking guy in your opinion? Imo it's Hexum, some say Gandy and others say it's drago.


Objectively Speaking, it's definetly Drago.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Who is the best looking guy in your opinion? Imo it's Hexum, some say Gandy and others say it's drago.


ur a good user that knows his shit

But these days I’d go off what girls are making edits off on tiktok

U don’t wanna appeal to roasties right

A prettyboy would outslay him anyday

But in terms of looks he’s gigachad indeed


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Objectively Speaking, it's definetly Drago.


looks too ogre for jb appeal don’t u think


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> looks too ogre for jb appeal don’t u think


but very gl gigachad


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> Do it bruh
> 
> Use good pics tho
> 
> ...


I'll do it after the one about face distribution.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> I'll do it after the one about face distribution.


following ur threads my nigga


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> looks too ogre for jb appeal don’t u think


When he was younger, he looked much softer.







It's too bad he modeled during a time when men got less coverage.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> Objectively Speaking, it's definetly Drago.


Drago is insane too but drago looks like a brick. I get tired looking at him. So much bone mass. He looks like one of those Arno breker's statues. Doesn't look like a real human. Hexum looks more human and is easier on the eyes imo.


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> When he was younger, he looked much softer.
> 
> View attachment 1531655
> 
> ...


he’s 6’3.5 too absolute gigachad

Aged very well into his 40s too

Too bad he was in a tranny show and never took advantage of his A10 eyes and superior bone mass


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ignore him his elo is probably fucked. Salludon slays very hard. I've tried him many times. Both with and without beard and both with and without an ethnic name.


How does clean shaven + white name do compared to beard + ethnic name


----------



## astatine (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> How does clean shaven + white name do compared to beard + ethnic name


Huge difference

I’ve actually never slayed with a beard

I only get iois and pussy clean shaven

Jaw= law

Facial hair = subhuman trait

It’s 2022 trust me on that


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> How does clean shaven + white name do compared to beard + ethnic name


Clean shaven and white name>> beard and ethnic in Salludon's case. Both did well tho.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Drago is insane too but drago looks like a brick. I get tired looking at him. So much bone mass. He looks like one of thos Arno breker's statues. Doesn't look like a real human. Hexum looks more human and is easier on the eyes imo.
> 
> View attachment 1531661


Hexum died at 26 he's probably like 22 in this picture, fat pads still have most fat in them.

I think he'd look just as gaunt if not more since he's white (Less Melanin = Faster Ageing)


----------



## Kroker (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ignore him his elo is probably fucked. Salludon slays very hard. I've tried him many times. Both with and without beard and both with and without an ethnic name.


Do you think that Salludon has fucked his potential? he couldve travelled to the west and slayed hard, instead he got married and staying in his village!?


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Clean shaven and white name>> beard and ethnic in Salludon's case. Both did well tho.


Can you give some numbers? Just roughly how much better did the clean shaven one do?


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Do you think that Salludon has fucked his potential? he couldve travelled to the west and slayed hard, instead he got married and staying in his village!?











Lahore - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




big village


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Drago is insane too but drago looks like a brick. I get tired looking at him. So much bone mass. He looks like one of those Arno breker's statues. Doesn't look like a real human. Hexum looks more human and is easier on the eyes imo.
> 
> View attachment 1531661


Why does it feel like I have written this


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> Huge difference
> 
> I’ve actually never slayed with a beard
> 
> ...


I always look much better after a clean shave. Facial hair makes me look boneless while i have good bones clean shaven


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why does it feel like I have written this


A ton of people have said this on truratecelebs, but forget they're compairing a 46yr old to a 22yr old.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why does it feel like I have written this


Oops! We ran into some problems.​
This member limits who may view their full profile.
 let me in


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Can you give some numbers? Just roughly how much better did the clean shaven one do?


Like 30 more matches i think


----------



## Kroker (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Lahore - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still wouldn't be as close as the shittest city in USA or western europe.

let alone the good looking foids. He couldve slayed milfs and took their pension. Quick buck and empty balls


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> A ton of people have said this on truratecelebs, but forget they're compairing a 46yr old to a 22yr old.


Hexum has better
-Skin colour and undertones
-Eye colour (both A10-A17 but hexum's limbals are more defined)
-Hair(looks more unique than generic jet black)
-Slighty wider jaw and flaring gonions
-Chin
-Lips
-Nose

Drago has better
-cheekbones(ogee curve is more dramatic and defined)
-palate
-eyes
-eyebrows

Overall psl wide drago takes it but hexum is more easy on the eyes and looks maesthetic so he has higher appeal


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.​
> This member limits who may view their full profile.
> let me in


Welcome


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Like 30 more matches i think


do you have them on threads? Can you link them?


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Hexum has better
> -Skin colour and undertones
> -Eye colour (both A10-A17 but hexum's limbals are more defined)
> -Hair(looks more unique than generic jet black)
> ...


Yea I agree, usually I wouldn't grade the eye color, but it really is the reason why is eye area looks good.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Kroker said:


> let alone the good looking foids. He couldve slayed milfs and took their pension. Quick buck and empty balls


reverse betabux


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 9, 2022)

astatine said:


> just curries standing by each other
> 
> yall gotta be the most subhuman currycels on the forum
> 
> ...


Being a racist SFcel Ramirez cocksucker sure is something else

You say "curries are standing by each other" but then support another white guy just because he's white and because you dislike indians. You can't even be objective because of your personal disdain and racism towards Indians yet you say this shit. Very ironic. Hilarious and no self-awareness and very low IQ even if Ravi can be annoying sometimes


----------



## registormz (Feb 9, 2022)

jfl how OP made an ultra detailled post but the final verdict was decided by a fraudmaxxing 4/10 17y/o girl thats probably in love with some BTS singer


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

registormz said:


> jfl how OP made an ultra detailled post but the final verdict was decided by a fraudmaxxing 4/10 17y/o girl thats probably in love with some BTS singer


Deadass right??? Hate to see the shit


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

registormz said:


> jfl how OP made an ultra detailled post but the final verdict was decided by a fraudmaxxing 4/10 17y/o girl thats probably in love with some BTS singer


According to him she should've rated me deformed tier
6/10 is still invisible. Jfl if a foid doesn't say you're a 10 , then you have 0 chances with her


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> According to him she should've rated me deformed tier
> 6/10 is still invisible. Jfl if a foid doesn't say you're a 10 , then you have 0 chances with her


I mean at first she did say five, which is in line with my rating. I'll say this...you got lucky he asked a dumb bitch...lol.


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

registormz said:


> jfl how OP made an ultra detailled post but the final verdict was decided by a fraudmaxxing 4/10 17y/o girl thats probably in love with some BTS singer





Korea said:


> Deadass right??? Hate to see the shit


Foid ratings are cope anyway. I just wanted to bring a female perspective to this thread but autists here man...


----------



## Preston (Feb 9, 2022)

What kind of threads are u planning to make @Korea .


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> I mean at first she did say five, which is in line with my rating. I'll say this...you got lucky he asked a dumb bitch...lol.


Please stop coping , I'm not deformed lmfao , I have had sex and girls showing interest in me lol , how is that deformed ?


He's on the same level of looks as me right ? I mean he has a TALL SKULL and CHIN


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> What kind of threads are u planning to make @Korea .


I'm typing the Facial Distro rn, then Richard Ramirez, then I wanna make a thread about the circles of prominence.


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Please stop coping , I'm not deformed lmfao , I have had sex and girls showing interest in me lol , how is that deformed ?
> 
> 
> He's on the same level of looks as me right ? I mean he has a TALL SKULL and CHIN


Sub 5 isnt deformed, it's "Ugly". Deformed is like 2 and below.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> Who is the best looking guy in your opinion? Imo it's Hexum, some say Gandy and others say it's drago.


Gandy imo


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


> He's not a 6/10 jfl


Neither is Ravi , we're both invisible as fuck , I can atleast admit that


----------



## othersitedown (Feb 9, 2022)

autist vs autist


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Neither is Ravi , we're both invisible as fuck , I can atleast admit that



She gave you 6/10 out of pity.

She gave me and @astatine 6 because that was what she thought that we were both above average.

Do you have any idea of who Shahrukh Khan is?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh and fuck leaving, that's not happening, because it's clear Shahrukh Khan is not a 6. I just wasn't her type because she saw the first pic which wasn't as good. Do note she said at the very early beginning she found none of them attractive.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> She gave you 6/10 out of pity.
> 
> She gave me and @astatine 6 because that was what she thought that we were both above average.
> 
> Do you have any idea of who Shahrukh Khan is?



Yeah he is a Bollywood mogger , used to watch many movies with him


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Oh and fuck leaving, that's not happening, because it's clear Shahrukh Khan is not a 6. I just wasn't her type because she saw the first pic which wasn't as good.


How on earth do you look like him ? Just compare your pics with him lol


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah he is a Bollywood mogger , used to watch many movies with him



So you think that you are on-par with a weaker version of Shahrukh Khan because you have a strong browridge? I'm lost on this one


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> So you think that you are on-par with a weaker version of Shahrukh Khan because you have a strong browridge? I'm lost on this one


Don't compare yourself to Shahrukh Khan 
I don't think anything lol , unlike you I'm.atleast humble lol


----------



## Introvertednarc (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Oh and fuck leaving, that's not happening, because it's clear Shahrukh Khan is not a 6. I just wasn't her type because she saw the first pic which wasn't as good. Do note she said at the very early beginning she found none of them attractive.


yeah he's more a 5/10 in his best pictures from his prime


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Don't compare yourself to Shahrukh Khan
> I don't think anything lol , unlike you I'm.atleast humble lol



It's not the first time I've had someone say it. Usually it comes irl. I've had him, Aladdin, Enrique Iglesias etc. Enrique only came when I was young and full of collagen mind you and before tooth-loss fucked my face.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> It's not the first time I've had someone say it. Usually it comes irl. I've had him, Aladdin, Enrique Iglesias etc. Enrique only came when I was young and full of collagen mind you and before tooth-loss fucked my face.


Maybe when you were 20 , I can imagine that. But now ? No , ask anyone here , they will say the same


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


> yeah he's more a 5/10 in his best pictures from his prime
> 
> View attachment 1531947



Bro just shut the fuck up before I post your boneless face. You think you're above-average and calling Shahrukh Khan 5 out of 10

Go do one before I post the photo and so everyone can know how much of a delusional joke you are with your infantile mug


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Maybe when you were 20 , I can imagine that. But now ? No , ask anyone here , they will say the same



Not 20, no. I was getting this till about mid 20s. You keep needing to cope by adjusting the perspective narrative don't you?

Just admit I am better looking bro. You want me to be on your level so you feel less bad about yourself. Female trait. Wanting equality all the time. Shut the fuck up.

Even when that 17 year old raised your rating to a 6/10 she criticised you for being too boney and shit, which is essentially what we have all been saying. Your harmony is fucked.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Not 20, no. I was getting this till about mid 20s. You keep needing to cope by adjusting the perspective narrative don't you?
> 
> Just admit I am better looking bro. You want me to be on your level so you feel less bad about yourself. Female trait. Wanting equality all the time. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Even when that 17 year old raised your rating to a 6/10 she criticised you for being too boney and shit, which is essentially what we have all been saying. Your harmony is fucked.


I just have a short skull and face , that's my main failo , you don't hage this problem , that's why you look more harmonious , eitherway I don't believe that women find you to be a chad or prettyboy


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Maybe when you were 20 , I can imagine that. But now ? No , ask anyone here , they will say the same



And jfl @ thinking to ask anyone here

It's a selfie camera on a phone 

You want that to capture the reality of your looks?

The only thing we can do with selfie cameras is determine whether someone is a Chad, to a normie to a sub 5.

You are a sub 5 because you have superb flaws which @Korea has scientifically mapped out and explained for you yet you are refusing to take it onboard and seek the surgery you would need to ascend. Why are you here? It's LooksMax.Me. Not ItsOverForMe.HelpMe


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> And jfl @ thinking to ask anyone here
> 
> It's a selfie camera on a phone
> 
> ...


No, you and him were both calling me deformed and subhuman lmfao , not even a 1 single word of advice I've read , and this is mental asylum , not a looksmaxxing forum jfl


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I just have a short skull and face , that's my main failo , you don't hage this problem , that's why you look more harmonious , eitherway I don't believe that women find you to be a chad or prettyboy



That's partly why I am better looking. Yes. Only partly though.

You can believe whatever you want to cope better with your situation, simply because it's a backhand in the face to be not as attractive as someone of Indian descent. Esp with the narratives flying around this community about Indians and their handicap because of their pheno (Like Asians), which is partly true might I add, only highly exaggerated.

I have gone through the large majority of my life being treated like a pretty boy, TOLD I was a pretty boy and called names like Aladdin and you want to sit there and say 'I don't think you are a pretty boy because the fish lens doesn't say it'. Kid get an IQ above 100 and then come talk to me. Fucking twit.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> That's partly why I am better looking. Yes. Only partly though.
> 
> You can believe whatever you want to cope better with your situation, simply because it's a backhand in the face to be not as attractive as someone of Indian descent. Esp with the narratives flying around this community about Indians and their handicap because of their pheno (Like Asians), which is partly true might I add, only highly exaggerated.
> 
> I have gone through the large majority of my life being treated like a pretty boy, TOLD I was a pretty boy and called names like Aladdin and you want to sit there and say 'I don't think you are a pretty boy because the fish lens doesn't say it'. Kid get an IQ above 100 and then come talk to me. Fucking twit.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> No, you and him were both calling me deformed and subhuman lmfao , not even a 1 single word of advice I've read , and this is mental asylum , not a looksmaxxing forum jfl



It is a looksmaxing community, it's just dependent on how you use it kid

If you enter aspie threads then that will be your experience

Help others help you, otherwise you will continue looking like the 4/10 3rd world kid that grabs women's purses and does a runner for it so he can feed his deprived family


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 9, 2022)

@Korea make a thread about why dellisola is so gl despite Sub-Chad level individual features and ratios


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1531983


Brutal..


----------



## Korea (Feb 9, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Korea make a thread about why dellisola is so gl despite Sub-Chad level individual features and ratios


Yea I can, but it'll be after my Richard Ramirez one. @astatine requested it.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1531983



Oh yes and I don't deny it.

I said this during the pandemic if you remember rightly. Before I'd sorted myself out, lost weight and got a girlfriend, but I still stand by every word I said. It's real and it's true. However let's not pretend like I didn't descend after my tooth-loss and subsequent bone shrinkage. I have had a bone-graft and will have another one in a couple of months very soon.

I am not denying you have to be Salludoon level attractive to be hot in today's 2022 market as an ethnic. Since 2016 the market took a hit due to tinder and bumble going a lot more mainstream.


----------



## Lawton88 (Feb 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> I know asking foids for rates is cope but here is some female perspective. I asked a foid on WhatsApp. I have no problems or feuds with MakinItHappen, Birdcell or Astanine so there is 0 bias from my side.
> 
> View attachment 1531498
> View attachment 1531499
> ...



I actually agree with her a little but would say they are a little over a 5/10. The 3rd guy does have something making a slightly strange look in that picture. Not sure if the hair might be combining with something causing that.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Hahhahahahhahaha oh my lord
> 
> See this is the thing.
> 
> ...


This is true, people here who don’t go outside think all indians act and talk like the stereotypical Pajeet.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 9, 2022)

@MakinItHappenReturn measurements are worthless since you used a selfie and a 3/4 pic.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 9, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> @MakinItHappenReturn measurements are worthless since you used a selfie and a 3/4 pic.



Then every analysis of every face using a selfie camera or camera even altogether is worthless.

Analysing people's appearance without the 3D of reality is worthless but people still do it anyway.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Then every analysis of every face using a selfie camera or camera even altogether is worthless.


You can still make a superficial analysis of one features using a selfie, but when calculating facial ratios it is definitely not a good idea, that’s a sure way to develop BDD because you think you have a horseface or you nose is too big because of lens distortion.

If you take pics with a normal camera from a considerable distance they will reflect pretty much what you see in the mirror.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 9, 2022)

Me going trough this thread:






How’d this thread result in @MakinItHappenReturn deleting his account?


----------



## TITUS (Feb 9, 2022)

Wtf is this thread with this font, i couldn't read a single word, and a greycel did it.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 9, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Also this is simply false, they don't lol
> 
> If given the choice between a good looking caucasian and good looking Indian they will choose the caucasian every day of the week
> 
> ...


Personally, I could give a damn what Indian foids think, or any foids for that matter. I say we get rid of women's rights, let them stay in the house all day with no internet.


----------



## rubybrrr (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> My full intentions


You overthinking too much. He just needs chin drop and he’s fucking chad


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

rubybrrr said:


> You overthinking too much. He just needs chin drop and he’s fucking chad


Nah bro , I would need to look something like this , but even then that 1. Not chad , 2. A whole shit ton of changes


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 10, 2022)

Holy shit @ the autism


----------



## CristianT (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: INDIAN MOGS THE SHIT OUT OF THIS GUY BY MARGIN.
> BIRDCEL IS SUB-5. THE INDIAN IS MTN, CAN PUSH HTN IF HE WANTS
> 
> @Birdcell
> ...


imagine having so much time to write this post about a completely random person. mirin.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Feb 11, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Then every analysis of every face using a selfie camera or camera even altogether is worthless.
> 
> Analysing people's appearance without the 3D of reality is worthless but people still do it anyway.


Take a picture from a decent distance so we can measure the wretched extent of your low-ipd ogreness you coping fraud.


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Take a picture from a decent distance so we can measure the wretched extent of your low-ipd ogreness you coping fraud.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 11, 2022)

Korea said:


>


My IPD is 68 mm , looks good on paper , but average at most in pic , is the bigonial width to blame ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> My IPD is 68 mm , looks good on paper , but average at most in pic , is the bigonial width to blame ?


Oh this is perfect, we have the same IPD.

I can tell you for a fact now, that you'd look better with a taller skull and "less" prominent zygos. I don't mean invisible, but they protrude way too much.


----------



## astatine (Feb 11, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Take a picture from a decent distance so we can measure the wretched extent of your low-ipd ogreness you coping fraud.


did you say high ipd mogs?






who mogs?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 11, 2022)

astatine said:


> did you say high ipd mogs?
> 
> View attachment 1537081
> 
> ...


What's your IPD bro ? Are you Paki ?


----------



## Lihito (Feb 13, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: INDIAN MOGS THE SHIT OUT OF THIS GUY BY MARGIN.
> BIRDCEL IS SUB-5. THE INDIAN IS MTN, CAN PUSH HTN IF HE WANTS
> 
> @Birdcell
> ...


JFL @ your PSL autism @Birdcell club moggs you to hell and back you western abomination


----------



## Korea (Feb 13, 2022)

Lihito said:


> JFL @ your PSL autism @Birdcell club moggs you to hell and back you western abomination


Ask @Birdcell himself.

This very day, I blackpilled the fuck out of him.

He'll tell you himself @MakinItHappenReturn mogs him.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 13, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ask @Birdcell himself.
> 
> This very day, I blackpilled the fuck out of him.
> 
> He'll tell you himself @MakinItHappenReturn mogs him.



BirdCell imo is a low tier normie.

He has failo level facial flaws, with very little harmony and super masculinity.

The fact we are even having this discussion shows how hated I am on the community lmao


----------



## Korea (Feb 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> BirdCell imo is a low tier normie.
> 
> He has failo level facial flaws, with very little harmony and super masculinity.
> 
> The fact we are even having this discussion shows how hated I am on the community lmao


Yea I guess so bro.

No fucking way a thread like this should've caused the explosive reaction it did.

Made it clear, in plain english how you mogged.

Yet, I still had to spend an entire morning defending my point until people agreed or moved on.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 13, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea I guess so bro.
> 
> No fucking way a thread like this should've caused the explosive reaction it did.
> 
> ...



A) People on here don't like me
B) The people on here that don't like me have alt accounts
C) They claim they are based and black pilled but they are not lol they go against what they say and allow their fondness or unfondness for someone's personality affect them.


----------



## Lihito (Feb 13, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ask @Birdcell himself.
> 
> This very day, I blackpilled the fuck out of him.
> 
> He'll tell you himself @MakinItHappenReturn mogs him.


they are looksmatched but its not recognizable because of the pheno difference and appeal


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 13, 2022)

Lihito said:


> they are looksmatched but its not recognizable because of the pheno difference and appeal



Lol oh shut up you moronic retard

He is objectively borderline an ugly dude

He has a huuuuuugely wide skull and a very short face.


----------



## Korea (Feb 13, 2022)

Lihito said:


> they are looksmatched but its not recognizable because of the pheno difference and appeal


I dunno about looksmatched. It wouldn't have been so contreversial

Makeinithappens mog battel today was actually looksmatched, and the overall votes & thread comments matched.


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> A) People on here don't like me
> B) The people on here that don't like me have alt accounts
> C) They claim they are based and black pilled but they are not lol they go against what they say and allow their fondness or unfondness for someone's personality affect them.


I hate you with all my heart and love you at the same time


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 13, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ask @Birdcell himself.
> 
> This very day, I blackpilled the fuck out of him.
> 
> He'll tell you himself @MakinItHappenReturn mogs him.


Tbh I still don't agree that Ravi mogs and I was blackpilled looooooooong time before this , so it's not like I didn't know my failos kr anything , I just can't see being mogged by some 30 year oldcel curry that looks like this :


----------



## Korea (Feb 13, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Tbh I still don't agree that Ravi mogs and I was blackpilled looooooooong time before this , so it's not like I didn't know my failos kr anything , I just can't see being mogged by some 30 year oldcel curry that looks like this :
> View attachment 1539816


I know, this is a bad L on your part, but it's true.


----------



## Chinacurry (Feb 13, 2022)

.👽. said:


> curries can mog there a plenty of curry moggers.. but not this guy.


Then how come @MakinItHappenReturn has a high bodycount???


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 13, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Then how come @MakinItHappenReturn has a high bodycount???


He doesn't


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Feb 13, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Then how come @MakinItHappenReturn has a high bodycount???



I don't have a high body count

I'm virtually 30 and I'm at 20 (Of which include girlfriends) and a further 2 which were foreplay.

Plus the market was easier during my youth.

If I was at 20 aged 22/23 then may be you could say that's good son lol


----------



## .👽. (Feb 13, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Then how come @MakinItHappenReturn has a high bodycount???


he doesnt. also londonvillie bodycount mogs him and most guys here to death, is he a chad now?. not a good parameter


----------



## thecel (Feb 14, 2022)

Korea said:


> Mouth to Nose: 1.51 (This suprised the fuck out of me. Anything above 1.55 is for women)



 isn’t wide mouth a masculine trait? and the ideal standard mouth-to-nose width ratio is *1.618,* the golden ratio.


----------



## Korea (Feb 14, 2022)

thecel said:


> isn’t wide mouth a masculine trait?


A wide mouth is good on paper.

When you do the mouth to nose ratio, you're basically trying to find out if the mouth deharmonizes the face on relation to nose width.

Since males on avg have wider noses, their mouth to nose should be 1.3 - 1.55.

Not too wide of a nose, and also not too wide of a mouth.

When you have a ratio like that, it means the mouth is WAY to wide for your face as a male.


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 1, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1531291


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 1, 2022)

Big FWHR mogger , who cares about aesthetics and harmony , when you just have to look like a male


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 1, 2022)

@FAKEDRIP I raped your whole cuck lineage , don't forget that


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 1, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1531291


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 1, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> @FAKEDRIP I raped your whole cuck lineage , don't forget that


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 1, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> View attachment 1570551
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jfl at your cuck face , ahahahahaahahahahahahahhahaahahahahahahahah
You look like a gypsy whore


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 1, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Jfl at your cuck face , ahahahahaahahahahahahahhahaahahahahahahahah
> You look like a gypsy whore


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 1, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> View attachment 1570560


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> Total FWHR:


wtf is that


----------



## Korea (Mar 8, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> wtf is that


The measurement from hairline to chin, divided by zygomatic width.

It helps with identifying if someone has adequate skull height & width.

Since birdcell is brachy skull, he was basically never going to win in this aspect.


----------



## fruitgunpop (Jul 18, 2022)

What software/tool did u use to get these autistic measurements?


----------



## rubybrrr (Jul 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: INDIAN MOGS THE SHIT OUT OF THIS GUY BY MARGIN.
> BIRDCEL IS SUB-5. THE INDIAN IS MTN, CAN PUSH HTN IF HE WANTS
> 
> @Birdcell
> ...


I’ve been on these forums for a couple years and I have no idea who anyone is or what they look like I can’t imagine caring about another user on here . Fuckin losers


----------

